# MIMCO Stationary



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Not too sure if this is correct in starting a new thread, but I am sure one of those nice moderators will re post it if necessary.

Yesterday I got the royal command and was told to get in the loft to get the Christmas things down, about an hour later there was a shout from the bottom of the ladder enquiring what I was doing. I had unearthed one of my old “Sea going” cases and was busily rummaging through it. There was all sorts of very useful things, resistors, capacitors, bits of wire, shipping company magazines etc etc. Then I came across the two forms, I do not know which ship I found them on, but I carried them around for a number of years.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

With your permission I might use these as Christmas cards next year(Jester)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent stuff, Dave.
I haven't seen those for years.
Nothing wrong with starting a new thread about them but do me a favour and post them in the gallery under Marine Radio so that I can add them to my favourites. (Thumb)
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

gordy said:


> With your permission I might use these as Christmas cards next year(Jester)


Be my guest, I do not think there is anyone at MIMCO who could complain!(Thumb)


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Excellent stuff, Dave.
> I haven't seen those for years.
> Nothing wrong with starting a new thread about them but do me a favour and post them in the gallery under Marine Radio so that I can add them to my favourites. (Thumb)
> Cheers
> Kris


I have posted them in the gallery. I have also found the "Instructions for Radio Officers" dated June 67. I will get them copied and posted.


----------

